# Largest/Best Quality Monitor for 20k



## adikumar2010 (Jul 23, 2015)

1. Budget - Around 20k

2. Display type and size -
 want as big as I can get, I did some research found out that 27" monitor starts from 15k and 29" starts from 29k, sick difference. Maybe there is some monitor I don't know about which is more then 27" and under 25k.

3. Primary use of Tv/monitor -
Playing poker multi-tabling and casual gaming. Watching Full HD content.

4. Ports Required -
VGA to connect to my old laptop sometimes and HDMI if I can get it, coz then if I want I might be able to connect my Xbox or D2H to it when my desktop dies out (coz I will buy laptop after my desktop expires)

5. Preferred choice of brand?
Any brand will do, I just want to best video quality.

6. Any TV/monitor in consideration?

1) Benq GW2760 27-inch LED Monitor Rs. 16,100.00 Snapdeal
2) BenQ GL2760H 27-inch LED Monitor Rs. 16,559 Snapdeal
3) BenQ 27 Inch LED Monitor - EW2740L Rs. 17,990 Snapdeal
4) BenQ 27 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor+1920x1080 Resolution l GW2760HS - Rs. 19,490.00 Ebay

5) LG 27MP37HQ 27 inch LED Backlit LCD Monitor (Black) Rs. 16,615 Infibeam
6) LG 27MP77HM IPS Monitor, black Rs.20,869 Infibeam
7) LG E2742V  Rs. 19,880 PrimeABGB
8) LG 27EA63V Rs. 21,004 PrimeABGB

9) SAMSUNG LS27E390HS/XL 27" LED Monitor Rs.20,800 Snapdeal, Rs. 19,174.00 Ebay
10) Samsung 27 inch LS27D390HL Rs. 20,049 PrimeABGB
11) SAMSUNG S27C350H Rs. 20,155 PrimeABGB

12) Asus VS278H Rs. 19,882 PrimeABGB
13) ASUS VX279H Rs. 22,834 PrimeABGB

14) AOC 27 inch LED Backlit LCD - I2778VHE6 Monitor (Black) Rs. 17,333 Infibeam
15) ViewSonic 27 inch LED Backlit LCD - VX2770smh Monitor Rs. 20,000 Flipkart
16) Dell 27 inch LED - E2715H Monitor, black Rs. 18,799 Infibeam
17) Acer 27" Monitor     Rs. 18,999.00


These are some models that I found which were around 20k and 27" in size. But I don't know which one is the best in terms of video quality. I can compare specs on the website but then AOC same spec will be much inferior then LG monitor I am sure. I can't test all those monitors practically that's why I look for help here.

My preference is : big screen, long life, finest video quality.


----------



## powerhoney (Jul 23, 2015)

I own the BenQ GL2760H model and it works fine!!! Good color reproduction, no over-saturated colours and decent refresh rate for me.... 

The problem for me in this thread is that I don't think there's any guy out there who has been able to physically compare amongst any of the models you mentioned...  Maybe you could try checking out some retail stores???


----------



## adikumar2010 (Sep 12, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> I own the BenQ GL2760H model and it works fine!!! Good color reproduction, no over-saturated colours and decent refresh rate for me....
> 
> The problem for me in this thread is that I don't think there's any guy out there who has been able to physically compare amongst any of the models you mentioned...  Maybe you could try checking out some retail stores???



I need help on one last thing. I am totally confused amongst all these BENQ models they are around same price but I don't know which one is the bestest. Can you plz tell me which one to go for !!

1) GW2750HM
2) GW2760
3) GW2760HM
4) GW2760HS
5) GL2760H
6) EW2740L


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

adikumar2010 said:


> I need help on one last thing. I am totally confused amongst all these BENQ models they are around same price but I don't know which one is the bestest. Can you plz tell me which one to go for !!
> 
> 1) GW2750HM
> 2) GW2760
> ...



All BenQ models have VA Panels which are outdated so recommended an AOC LED IPS panel which has very slim bezel. IPS has better color reproduction.

Go with AOC i2769VM 27" LED IPS -17,743.

Link:AOC TFT 27" I2769VM LED wide monitor Price in India - Buy AOC TFT 27" I2769VM LED wide monitor Online - Infibeam.com


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 12, 2015)

The AoC model is pretty nice. I have seen it in demo.
Also , there is simply no reason I see why you should opt for a VA panel instead of IPS panel. 
AH-IpS panel all the way.

Those lcd panels are for serious gamers who need very low latency.

Source: I was recently involved in a thorough research as I had to buy a damn good monitor for me.
Ended up buying HP 22xw. If you can find a 27" of this beauty, you should buy it eyes closed.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Sep 12, 2015)

Which one is the best in AOC?
[h=4]1) I2769VM
2) I2778VHE6
3) I2757FH
4) E2795VH[/h][h=4][/h]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 12, 2015)

adikumar2010 said:


> Which one is the best in AOC?
> *1) I2769VM
> 2) I2778VHE6
> 3) I2757FH
> 4) E2795VH*



i2769VM is best.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Sep 13, 2015)

You can also go for a Korean Monitor. I am running one and it beats every model listed above. *www.digit.in/forum/tvs-monitors/192393-korean-monitor-chaos-post2240620.html#post2240620


----------



## powerhoney (Sep 13, 2015)

adikumar2010 said:


> I need help on one last thing. I am totally confused amongst all these BENQ models they are around same price but I don't know which one is the bestest. Can you plz tell me which one to go for !!
> 
> 1) GW2750HM
> 2) GW2760
> ...



Buddy, as I own only the GL2760H, I'll be able to only tell about that specific model... It has good color reproduction, fast refresh rate and no reflections due to the matte finish...

I'll suggest you to leave all this IPS/VA/TN mumbo jumbo and crap aside and physically experience some models in a real brick and mortar shop... Buy the one that suits your needs...


----------



## adikumar2010 (Sep 19, 2015)

bssunilreddy said:


> i2769VM is best.



Bought the AOC i2769VM not happy with it at all. I have been into gaming from 10 years. I can say the motion pictures likes video or fast moving objects dont look so good on the monitor. Still images are also average. Stills where better on the Philips monitor somehow. This AOC is bit better then philips 278G4DHSD in terms of video but overall below average, not happy with it. I might sell it and buy something else.

The problem with monitor is that you can't test them anywhere as they are not on display like TVs in showrooms/malls etc. So there is no way for me to check them practically before buying. I live in Delhi, I went to so many big electronic stores but no one had monitors on display

* No offense to *bssunilreddy*, he is more experienced then me. But this monitor is not good at all I tested lot of stuff on it last 5 days. I would give it 5.5/10 rating and Philips 2/10

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I bought Philips Ambiglow 278G4DHSD/00 monitor and sold it after 2 weeks, the video quality was awful. If there is any motion images like movies, video, anything that's moving the video goes BLUR. The 3D on it was passive and when you increase depth the display becomes blurry and text becomes almost unreadable. I regret wasting money on this monitor. Only still images were crisp and nice colours on it, as soon as you play video you want to turn it off. Never buy this monitor I bought it for 20k and sold it on OLX for 14k just after using it for 2 weeks.

LCD monitor with Ambiglow 278G4DHSD/00 | Philips


----------



## Hrishi (Sep 19, 2015)

adikumar2010 said:


> Bought the AOC i2769VM not happy with it at all. I have been into gaming from 10 years. I can say the motion pictures likes video or fast moving objects dont look so good on the monitor. Still images are also average. Stills where better on the Philips monitor somehow. This AOC is bit better then philips 278G4DHSD in terms of video but overall below average, not happy with it. I might sell it and buy something else.
> 
> The problem with monitor is that you can't test them anywhere as they are not on display like TVs in showrooms/malls etc. So there is no way for me to check them practically before buying. I live in Delhi, I went to so many big electronic stores but no one had monitors on display
> 
> ...


Didn't realize that you were in Delhi. 
Dude , visit this shop #cost to cost at Nehru palace. They have 30+ display units just for demo. You must visit this shop. 
I was also looking for the AOC2369VM but ended up buying a different monitor after making the comparison.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2015)

[MENTION=36526]adikumar2010[/MENTION],no offense but it is a mistake on your part to even believe [MENTION=105611]bssunilreddy[/MENTION] blindingly in the first place not to mention you actually took into consideration his "online experience".I am considered by some here as somewhat good at solving networking related issues but i never expect anyone to believe me blindingly & i always give reasons/links/experience statements in support of my recommendations instead of posting "it is the best,go buy it".I can register as a new member on some another forum & my 1st or 2nd post can contain much more info about some issue related to networking than some "more experienced/older member" so never judge a post's quality solely by member's age/experience.


----------



## adikumar2010 (Sep 22, 2015)

Hrishi said:


> Didn't realize that you were in Delhi.
> Dude , visit this shop #cost to cost at Nehru palace. They have 30+ display units just for demo. You must visit this shop.
> I was also looking for the AOC2369VM but ended up buying a different monitor after making the comparison.



I bought AOC monitor from cost to cost only, they have on display some monitors but few 27". Also all monitors are connected from VGA, so watching VGA video on 27" monitor will not tell you anything. I asked them if they can play from HDMI source they said they are all connected via VGA, we can't change it. So it's just waste of time to even look at the display quality on those monitors. They are stupid if they are selling HD monitor they should play HD content and not 640X480 crap videos.


----------



## Vyom (Sep 22, 2015)

When I bought my monitor from Cost to Cost, they were playing some really awesome HD video (forgot to ask the exact resolution). The video was time lapse of somewhere like Rome/Paris and it was stunning. I asked them to sync the video feed between two monitors to compare the exact portions on two monitors.

I am pretty sure if you request them enough, they will let you play a HD clip on your own pen drive. So next time take a clip on your PD and try.


----------

